# Playgroup in Bukit Batok



## Garimapranjavi (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi.. I want to enrol my 19 months old Daughter in some playgroup for 2 hours session. Please let me know if there are playgroups in Bukit Batok.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Garimapranjavi said:


> Hi.. I want to enrol my 19 months old Daughter in some playgroup for 2 hours session. Please let me know if there are playgroups in Bukit Batok.
> 
> Thanks


Google. There are like a dozen plus plus choices in your area.


----------

